# Installing older DOS on modern computers



## TechMaster7000 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, at the minute, I have a Windows 98 computer for running my CNC machine. The CAM software I use for controlling the machine is only supported for the Windows 98 MS-DOS. It is callled LCAM

I want to upgrade my computer so I can put more modern drawing software on the computer but I still have to use the LCAM which is only supported with the Windows 98 DOS. Is there a way I could install an older version of MS-DOS on a modern OS such as Windows 7?

Thanks.


----------



## CameronW (May 24, 2011)

Well you could run a windows virtual machine or VMware host on your PC.

It'll consume a bit of resources, but with Windows98 you don't really need more than 64mb or RAM, which is about the same as internet expolrer 9... lol


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I highly doubt you'll be able to get a CNC connection working in a virtual system. I suggest you leave the old Windows 98 computer doing what it does best and buy a new computer to run the new software.


----------



## jat421 (Jun 14, 2008)

You can do dual boot OS if you want to have it on the same computer. But do test it before on a spare PC before working on the production one.


----------

